# 4/13 New Orleans Hornets @ Denver Nuggets



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Wednesday, April 13th, 9:00 p.m. ET @ Denver, Pepsi Center *


*(18 - 59) * 
**
[email protected]

*(46 - 31)*












*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*





































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
PJ Brown #42 
Jamaal Magloire #21 
*Key Subs:*






















Casey Jacobsen #32 | David West #30 | Bostjan Nachbar #10











*Denver Nuggets Starting LineUp:*





































*Backcourt:*
Andre Miller#5 
Dermarr Johnson #15 
*Frontcourt:*
Carmelo Anthony #15 
Kenyon Martin #3 
Marcus Camby #40
*Key Subs:*






















Wesley Person #10 | Nene #36 | Earl Boykins #00





*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*JR Smith #23<->Carmelo Anthony #15*


<marquee>*GO HORNETS!*</marquee>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

We already played them one week ago, since then they are 4 - 0, we are 0 - 4...:whoknows: and I really see no chance to win this, they are the hottest team in the league right now!
Here is the boxscore of the game one week ago: Boxscore 4/6 Noh - Den 
We lost it 94 - 83, but we never had a big chance to win the game!
Again, 250 uCash points for the prediction winner!

My prediction:
Hornets 98
-
Nuggets 113


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*PROMOTION*​
*For this game, if the game thread goes over 50 posts, then every bbb.net user will receive 100 uCash points for every post he/she makes thereafter. This is unlimited, so if you make 10 posts after the game thread goes over 50, you get 1000 uCash.

Sounds good?

Please, no post padding or spamming. The discussion has to be about the game. I reserve the right to disqualify any post I think does not add to the conversation.*


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets 89
nuggets 97


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Hornets 94
Nuggets 112

Melo 29pts 6reb 5asts


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Hornets 86
Nuggets 103


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out 5:17 mark in the second quarter and the Hornets are down 39-51


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nachbar has 9 points, Vroman has 8 and Lampe has 6 and have been the only the bright spots so far


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Hornets have an interesting lineup on the floor. Smith, Jacobson, Nalion, Lampe and Vroman


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out 2:56 Mark in the 2nd and the Hornets are down 41-58

Rebounding: 14-17 Nuggets advantage


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

this game is just getting blown wide open, what a shame. It is nice to see byron attempting some lineup variations though, with a lost cause like this season has been you have nothing to lose, I especially like seeing Lampe out on the floor, this guy could be a big part of our future. On the plus side, charlotte won earlier so we are only 1 game out of being tied for the second worst team in the league.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Half time and the Hornets are down 42-66

The Nuggets have blocked 7 shots already and Camby had 3 blocks since the last time out.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Hornets are shooting 19/47, 1/5 from 3 and 3/3 from the line. 14 of the 19 baskets have been assisted. The Hornets are doing a good job of sharing the ball. Jacobson has 3, Vroman, Nailon, Brown, Smith & Lampe each have 2 and Nachbar has 1


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hahah, i just noticed that dickau hasnt played a single minute, so we've been out there for an entire half with no point gaurd whatsoever. Im happy to see that we only have 8 turnovers and still 14 assists despite this fact.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

the hornets actually had a nice little run to start out the 3rd, 11-2. its 61-78 right now, and j.r. is lightin it up with 19 already.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Smith with 25 now, hes just torchin em out there.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Wow, Smith with 19 3rd quarter points. 35 point 3rd quarter for the Hornets


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im watching the replay now and JR Smith is ON FIRE. Im so HIGH on this kid. He is a flat out scorer.

I want his rebounds and assists to improve but I think they will. His D also needs work but thats an intensity problem not a physical thing.

Smith is drawing fouls left and right in this 3rd quarter.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

102-116 Nuggets 
*
Results of Guess the Score:

DwyaneWade4MVP - 7
Tooeasy - 32
Pejavlade - 12
Rhubarb - 29

WINNER: DwyaneWade4MVP*

:djparty:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> WINNER: DwyaneWade4MVP[/b]


So no points get donated! Nice game of Bostjan Nachbar, Maceji Lampe and especially J.R. Smith! 

Boxscore

Recap


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Sad loss.. They needed Dickau out there!


----------

